# Best chances of getting more colors like the hen?



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

I just bought this pair last week and am trying to get more like the hen but with even alittle more white, especially around the chest area. Now how about should I go about breeding her? I can go back and possible pick out another different colored cock if possible. 

BTW reason I'm asking is because there was a similar looking pair at where I got these two from that had two babies and both were saddled. 


Hen is the black bird in front.



















Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Breed them and see. Pied markings can vary a lot. You will probably get at least some more mismarked saddles.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Breed them and see. Pied markings can vary a lot. You will probably get at least some more mismarked saddles.


Thanks.

Just got them last Sunday and she already laid an egg today so hopefully it's fertile.


----------

